

A Pixel Qi Tablet Spotted In America - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/11/29/a-pixel-qi-tablet-spotted-in-america/

======
Jitle
Why are you ignoring the Notion Ink Adams? It's not the finest tablet, but it
is surely more real than a "non-production tablet on loan".

I bought the Notion Ink more for the intrigue of testing an Android tablet and
the Pixel Qi technology. I can't say I recommend it, but it is not so horrible
as to be completely ignored.

Also, who knows if ice cream sandwich might finally give it an operating
system to properly perform on and give proper value to the fantastic
technology they have locked up inside the device.

------
rajbot
This is a non-production tablet that was on loan for Pixel Qi. Mary Lou Jepsen
(Pixel Qi founder) spoke at our Books in Browsers conference a couple months
ago. We borrowed it to test reading using the archive.org bookreader and took
this pic.

The widescreen aspect ratio actually works better than expected. You can
display a full page and still have room to display controls below the text
without obscuring the page. Also, the Pixel Qi screen outdoors in full
sunlight is great for reading!

------
jmcqk6
This reminds me of the other big problem with tablets: touch resolution. Until
I can use a stylus on a capacitive touch screen accurate to a few pixels, I'm
still not ready to completely leave my paper pads behind. When taking notes,
writing is still so much better than typing.

It would be even better if you could combine the capacitive touch tech with
the other more accurate tech and switch between the two modes, so you can
write one the screen with your hand touching it (another pet peeve of using a
stylus with a capacitive touch screen).

~~~
cskau
What you describe does exist today.

I've had an Asus EP-121 for about a year now. And I absolutely love it for
exactly those properties.

<http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Slate_EP121/>

~~~
jmcqk6
Oh wow, that's awesome. Now if they can just combine that with a Pixel Qi
screen, it would be just about perfect. Thanks for the heads up!

------
pixie_
Pixel Qi has been teasing us for 3 years now. It really makes me angry. Put up
or shut up.

------
cskau
Any leads on the device ?

I'd love to be able to replace my ageing, worn Nook with one of these.

~~~
cskau
Looks like the same device I was able to find here:

[http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2011/05/31/apple-ipad-
compared...](http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2011/05/31/apple-ipad-compared-to-
pixel-qi-tablet-beats-ios-outside-video/)

------
jsilence
Device should be named "Waldo".

